# Differences between the sunshine factor and the booster?



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I've recently heard a lot of people talking about Sunshine factor and how it has really helped their hedgie's overall health, so I started looking into buying some and I also found what is called "booster" on the same website. Is anyone familiar with the differences between the two products because they seem to have similar ingredients, dosages, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Just wanted to add that I'm curious about this as well. I found a website that sells the SF and have been contemplating getting some. Then I saw booster :?:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry I am on my phone so will be short: SF I think is just palm oil and Booster has vitamins added. They are generally used fir two completely different purposes. I found all this out on their website. Autumn if you have trouble finding it just scroll down my FB page as I have commented on their page and such and you can 'Like' them and see their info. It's Avix ? I think? They have LOTS of info on their site.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i was going to use SF & then decided on Booster instead. perhaps it is b/c my mery band of hedgie misfits is so motley. :roll: :lol: since the products are very close, i decided that the extra benefits were worth having. i could not see a reason not to do it. it has definitely improved my guys' health. not just skin/quills. all my special needs kids are more stable & less "special"/more stable :lol: . FWIW.

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/Booster/products/50/

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/Sunshine-Factor/products/52/


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Yay! Rivoli is here - she knows her SF & B!! She has to with HER crew. Sheesh.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i can't help it if all the weirdos & unhealthy ones come my way. like attracts like i guess! HAHAHAHA! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Do you use Booster every day? Same dosage? 

Do you use SF as well?


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i use Booster every day. i don't use SF. 

i use the same dose (.24ml) for 3 guys since they are close to the same weight. Henry's dosing is weird b/c of his picky eating & refusal of oral meds/syringes - so we will leave him out of it. Hallie gets .4ml.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Thanks so much!! I have two that like to be sick all the time, so maybe I should use the booster too.


----------



## Snewtalicious (Apr 5, 2011)

so the AVIX sunshine factor is a better choice than this one?

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/SUNSH ... o/AVXSSF1/

I'm seriously thinking about getting this for Gracidea- her dry skin is persistent despite my attempts to thwart it. She does not have mites.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snewtalicious said:


> so the AVIX sunshine factor is a better choice than this one?
> 
> http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/SUNSH ... o/AVXSSF1/
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about getting this for Gracidea- her dry skin is persistent despite my attempts to thwart it. She does not have mites.


Same stuff. Booster is also made by them.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh good! Because I broke down & bought some Booster today!


----------

